# Wild Violets-Macrophotography



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Apr 29, 2009)

These little flowers are common around our home and neighborhood but I never tire of their delicate beauty. I am working with a new camera for my macro shots this season. The Panasonic FZ28 features an 18x zoom and with a macro filter you can really get in close to small critters. With these flowers though I used a achromatic Canon 240 filter. I have found it excellent for small flowers. I hope you enjoy.


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 29, 2009)

Those are awesome! We need to get together sometime!


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Apr 29, 2009)

TranZ4MR said:


> Those are awesome! We need to get together sometime!



Thanks! I am really pleased with this camera. Yes, hopefully we can get out and shoots some bugs and flowers.


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 29, 2009)

Beautiful! Thank you for posting them.


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 29, 2009)

Beautiful


----------



## coramdeo (Apr 29, 2009)

Good job! Can't wait to show these to my shutterbug daughter!


----------



## Idelette (Apr 29, 2009)

Those are beautiful Beth! I just love your artwork......you have such an eye for detail!


----------



## rescuedbyLove (Apr 29, 2009)

Beautiful! You take such great pictures. I _love_ taking pictures of bugs and flowers!!!


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Apr 29, 2009)

rescuedbyLove said:


> Beautiful! You take such great pictures. I _love_ taking pictures of bugs and flowers!!!



If you were closer we could go out together!


----------



## he beholds (Apr 29, 2009)

those are perfect.


----------



## QueenEsther (Apr 29, 2009)

those are beautiful, I love the way they smell too, it's one of my favorite smells.


----------

